# shindaiwa t-20



## stan (Sep 19, 2006)

Someone has a shindaiwa t-20 for sale. might be able to pick it up for around 50.00. I don't know the size of T-20 model. I have a shindawa S-25. Will the T-20 be smaller than My S-25? I guess if I knew the CC of each I could answer my question, that will be good also. Thanks for any info Stan


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Not 100% sure, but I think the T-20 was a 19.8cc unit, and the T/S-25 was a 24.5cc. The T-20 was a very good unit, but they have been out of production for many years.


----------

